# Stuck Shed...in ears?



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

Or rather what classes as "ears" in leopard geckos 

Yesterday I took another close look at my male leopard gecko Tii as I noticed he'd been shedding (to make sure it was all off his feet: I have another girl whose a bugger for keeping her "socks" on!) and I noticed something a bit...well strange.

He appears to have stuck shed in his "ear". And I'm not entirely sure what to do about it. I've tried gently wetting it to see if it'd loosen like other stuck shed does but no joy. Hes also got some on his jaw which is resisting my attempts to get it off (I'm getting some great Tokay impersonations off him though!).

Any ideas? Took some pictures to show people what I mean.

Normal side:









Weird side:

























And as you can see some stuck shed on his jaw.


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

Humidity will soften it up. If possible put him in a humid place, for example put him in a humidity box and block the entrance. As long as there are airholes obviously. Leave him in there making sure it is warm and wet for about 10 minutes then try to ease it off with a lukewarm cotton bud.


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

Hes spending most of his time in his humid hide currently but I'll moisten it up some more and see if it helps. Already tried a cotton bud (he didn't like me after that) but it doesn't seem to be softening it up just yet. Will keep trying.


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

just keep persisting, you can also buy some kind of spray that lubricates skin that needs to be shed, not sure what its called though


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

Try the bud after he's been in a very humid place. If it means turning up the temperature a little for those ten minutes to make it really warm and wet it will help him loads. The humidity will make him peel like it does us. We get sunburnt it peels because its dead skin and a hot place - same logic. The cotton bud will then ease it off better. The jaw isn't too worrying because it's along his edge and not on the tip so no fear of cutting the circulation. His next shed should make the ear and jaw come off properly.


----------



## Captive Herps (Aug 13, 2007)

Here is what you do to make is simple i do it with my bosc take tweasers and just take it out.... but don't do it fast just slow...


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

Captive Herps said:


> Here is what you do to make is simple i do it with my bosc take tweasers and just take it out.... but don't do it fast just slow...


Tried it (won't tell you how..."interesting" that was") but it was stuck firm and he made some very unhappy noises which I'm assuming equal "OW YOU :censor:!" so I decided against that. At least until they have softened up.


----------



## Captive Herps (Aug 13, 2007)

Fully understood now....


----------



## pink dragon (Oct 1, 2007)

did you manage to get his "ear" skin off?


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

Well all gone now  Water and bids weren't working so a bit of the old spit in his ear combined with tweezers when it was softened did the trick.

But man....that is one gecko who is very unhappy with me right now!


----------

